# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  لماذا يمنع الطيران فوق الكعبة ؟!

## Deeno

لماذا يمنع الطيران فوق الكعبة ؟! 
و لماذا لا تحلق الطيور أعلى الكعبة؟! 
و لماذا لا يوجد مطار في مكة المكرمة؟! 



الكعبة المشرفة و هي مركز الأرض و اول من حدد مكان الكعبة هم الملائكة عندما تم وضع قواعد بيت الله الحرام في مكة المكرمة ، و بالفعل تقع الكعبة في وسط رقعة الأرض و هو مكان يخلو من أي ميلان أو إنحراف أو إعوجاج ، حيث تعتبر أو نقطة تستقبل شروق الشمس هي الكعبة المشرفة عند مكان وجود الحجر الأسود بالتحديد ، و تعتبر الكعبة المشرفة هي قبلة المسلمين و من حكم الله تعالى في سجود المسلمين هو تفريغ شحنات الجسم الكهربائية إلى الأرض عند السجود بإتجاه القبلة المشرفة و لو سجدنا بإتجاه مخالف لإتجاه القبلة لا يحدث تفريغ لأي شحنات كهربائية و السر في ذلك تعتبر مكة المكرمة هي مركز الجاذبية الأرضية أي تقوم بجذب الشحنات المغناطيسية لهذه المكان . 


 

نشير إلى أن الكعبة الشريفة هي مركز الكرة الأرضية و مركز الجاذبية الأرضية لذلك يعتبر المجال الجوي فوق الكعبة خصوصاً منطقة فراغ في طبقات الهواء التي تعلو الكعبة فهذا الأمر يجعل إستحالة تحليق الطيران فوق الكعبة المشرفة لأنها مركز جذب مغناطيسي لا تقوى الطائرات على دخول مكة المكرمة ،و تعبر الكعبة المشرفة هو بيت الله تعالى الحرام فتكفل الله تعالى بحماية بيت الله الحرام في الأرض ، و الجدير بالذكر إن الكعبة المشرفة هو نور الأرض حيث يخرج نور من الكعبة و يعبر الفضاء الخارجي عابراً للسماء ، و يقال إن هذا النور يصل و يلتقي عند بيت الله المعمور في السماء أي يتعامد البيت المعمور في السماء مع بيت الله الحرام في الأرض . لذلك يمنع الطيران فوق الكعبة حيث يتم إثباته علمياً بأن الطائرات تستحيل أن ترتفع فوق الكعبة بسبب الجذب المغناطيسي ، و الأمر الآخر هو قدسية مكان الكعبة المشرفة فهو مكان لزيارة الله تعالى حيث يشعر المرء بالهدوء و الطمأنينة أثناء طوافه بالكعبة ينشغل بالتقرب لله تعالى و يستشعر عظمة المكان الذي هو فيه ولا ينشغل بصوت الطائرات و هي تحلق فكل العباد مشغولة بعبادة الله تعالى فهو مكان آمن لا يوجد فيه إزعاج و ضوضاء تقلق راحة المسلم فسبحان الله لأن من يدخل الكعبة يشعر بطمأنينة و راحة لا مثيل له .

و من قدرة الله تعالى أيضا إن الطيور و خصوصا الحمام لا يطير فوق الكعبة مباشرة و لو طارت فوق الكعبة المشرفة لتدنست الكعبة من روث الطيور و لأستوطنت الكعبة بأعشاشها و لأنشغل المسلمين بمراقبة الطيور لا بالإنشغال بالعبادة و ذكر الله تعالى ، لذلك نرة الطيور تطوف حول الحرم المكي بعيدا عن الكعبة المشرفة حتى لا يشقط شيئا منها يؤثر على طهار صحن الكعبة المشرفة . فالكعبة المشرفة هو بحد ذاته مكان تعبد و مكان تقرب لله تعالى و مكان طهارة و هو رمز الدين الإسلامي و هو أعظم بناء لأنه بيت الله الحرام حرمه الله تعالى على الكافرين و حرم فيه سفك الدماء و حرم عليه الدمار فهو في حفظ الله تعالى .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## um mohsin

سبحــــــــان الله 

معلومات جد قيمه 

جزاكي الله خير غلاتي

----------


## طيبة*قلب

سبحان الله وفوق هذا الغرب مايتعظون لانه يخبون اكتشافاتهم

----------


## قلبي بزي

سبحان الله

----------


## درووووب

توني اعرف هالمعلومه!
جزاج اڷڷـہۧ خير

----------


## imane2205

الصراحة اول مرة اعرف هذه المعلومة القييمة...جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## سر سر

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام احلى بنات

سبحان الله، معلومات قيمه و مفيدة،،،

جزاج الله خير،،،

----------


## Ward-uae

سبحان الله سمعت هذي المعلومه من يوم كنت صغيره وكنت اقعد اطالع التلفزيون اشوف واقعد اركز

----------


## mouzan7mod

سبحان الله فعلا مافي طيارات بهالمكان الشريف مع ان أهم مكان ببقعة الأرض

----------


## hamoudmam

موضوع مميز ما شاء الله ..

يزاج الله خير عالطرح ..

----------


## الدرةالمصونة

معلومة غاية في الروعة ..
مششكورة اختي

----------


## You and Me

سبحان الله العظيم ..

اللهم لك الحمد علي نعمة الاسلام ..

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كازاويا

:31:  سبحان الله

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

يزاج الله خير الجزاء ..

----------


## Yazi.90

سبحان من جل جلاله ،، 


يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## ركروكة راك

معلومة قيمه ومفيده جزاج الله خير

----------


## جدران ملتهبة

هذا الكلام فاضي ياجماعة الخير ما شي اي دليل يثبت ها الكلام ولا علماء اثبتوه. 

السبب بكل بساطة الطائرات لها مسار معين تطير فيه والحرم بعيد عن ها المسار. التكملة اقروا الموضوع اخير لكم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php/1236238-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%AF-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89-%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B6%D9%88%D8%B9-%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%B4-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B7%D8%A7%D8%A6%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D9%85%D8%A7-%D8%AA%D8%B7%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D9%81%D9%88%D9%82-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%B9%D8%A8%D8%A9

----------

